#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Nieuwe scanner kopen: Dynamo of andere?

## digitaloverdrive7

Hoi,

Ik wil een goedkope en leuke scanner kopen.
Mijn voorkeur gaat in 1e instantie uit naar de JB Systems Dynamo scanner. Ik zie dat de prijzen hiervoor uiteenlopen van 130 naar 180 euro. Ik probeer hem via internet voor rond de 130 euro te kopen  :Smile: 
Ik heb nog geen negatieve recenties over deze scanner gelezen dat scheelt. Ik wil hem graag gebruiken om me kamer een releatief kleine ruimte dus. Ik ga hem bedieen met Freestyler via de DMX-LTP interface van de elektuur dit moet namelijk werken las ik. Mijn vraag is. Heeft Dynamo een behoorlijke lichtopbrengste met zijn 100W lamp? Verder hoelang gaat deze lamp ongeveer mee hoeveel branduren denken jullie? Zal ik snel uit zijn gespeeld met dit scannertje om mee te beginnen? Kan ik voor weinig geld meer misschien een betere scanner kopen. Dan bedoel ik dat ik tot E175 wil gaan. Ik las ook iets over de Winner 2 voor rond de 180 euro maar ik kan hem alleen maar vinden voor 220 euro of meer. Heeft iemand nog iedeeen, suggesties of tips waar ik op moet letten. Is het verstandig deze scanner zomaar te kopen via internet ook al heb ik hem nog nooit zien draaien alleen maar via deze site:
http://gunnie.xoopiter.com/JBSystemsDynamo/index.htm

Groeten Bert.

----------


## luc2366

HQ-Power Space-250. Apart gobo (14) en kleurenwiel (14), Dimmer, 6 dmx-kanalen, 250W elc-lampje. Doen wat ze moeten doen, kosten niets en al anderhalf jaar in de verhuur zonder problemen. Je zou ze moeten kunnen kopen voor ca 170 euro

----------


## Banned

Dynamo kost 111,07 The Winner II kost 184,65

Als ik moest kiezen voor HQ of JB kies ik JB omdat ze een hele goede service hebben en Velleman niet .......

Dynamo heeft veel licht voor het 100W lampje net zoals de Winner II.

Dynamo is sneller met strobe als de winner.

Dynamo is op zich leuk maar weinig keus van Gobo en kleuren kombinatie ( Vaste kleur en gobo ) winner is een prima scan en heeft aparte gobo en kleurenwiel )

----------


## maarten_dever

dat nieuw martin scannertje kost ook belachelijk weinig. appart kleur en gobo wiel, zeer snelle bewegingen en komt echt veeeeel licht uit voor een 150w lampje. (en is super handig in onderhoud)

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

> citaat:_Geplaatst door maarten_dever_
> 
> dat nieuw martin scannertje kost ook belachelijk weinig. appart kleur en gobo wiel, zeer snelle bewegingen en komt echt veeeeel licht uit voor een 150w lampje. (en is super handig in onderhoud)



Hoi, weet je ook een type van deze martin en prijs?

----------


## lefke

de Martin Mania SCX-500 staat bij onze (belgische) verdeler te koop voor 329 eurootjes (incl BTW)

----------


## Banned

zo goedkoop is ie dus niet .......

voor dat geld heb je 2 winners ......

Zo goed is Martin tegenwoordig ook niet hoor tis alleen de naam die dj series worden nu ook in china gemaakt door dezelfde fabrieken als JB HQ en andere budget merken ...............

Bij MArtin betaal je meer de naam als de kwaliteit maar dat is mijn mening en het woordje service kennen ze ook niet !

----------


## lefke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
>  zo goedkoop is ie dus niet .......
> 
> voor dat geld heb je 2 winners ......



Voor dat geld heb je inderdaad misschien wel 2 winners maar of die dan kwalitatief evengoed zijn? jammer genoeg kan ik daar ni over oordelen aangezien ik, tot mijn grote spijt, de Mania's nog steeds aan het werk heb gezien.
Maar veel van de keuze hangt natuurlijk dikwijls af van het budget






> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Bij MArtin betaal je meer de naam als de kwaliteit maar dat is mijn mening en het woordje service kennen ze ook niet !



Persoonlijk hebben wij met onze discobar niet te klagen van de service van Martin
Als we met een probleempje zitten met een Martin toestel, effe de verkoper bellen en die helpt ons zo snel mogelijk uit de nood

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Hmm ik denk dat ik me keus dan wel heb gemaakt. Ik doe dan gewoon de Dynamo van JB Systems. Dat lijkt me een lekker goedkoop en toch leuk scannertje om mee te beginnen/experimenteren  :Wink:  Weet iemand trouwens nog hoe de stroboscoop functie van deze scanner werkt? Aangezien er geen ingebouwde shutter inzit.

----------


## DJ.T

Als je slim bent neem je toch The Winner scan.
Het verchil in prijs is zo miniem, het verschil in plezier wat je er van hebt is waarschijnlijk des te groter.

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ja klopt maar weet jij deze scanner voor een prijs rond de 175 euro? Ik ken hem alleen maar duurder vinden  :Frown:

----------


## DJ.T

Ten eerste: zitten we hier op het forum van een bedraf dat licht en geluid verkoopt, als ik dus al een plek zou weten zou ik dat absoluut niet hier melden! Dat heeft te maken met een stukje fatsoen.
Ten tweede: die paar euro meer kun je vast wel voor elkaar krijgen en dan heb je wel het beste apparaat in het lagere prijssegment.

----------


## Banned

mail mij maar ....  weet een adres waar ze goedkoop zijn.

Dynamo kost 111,07 The Winner II kost 184,65

Natuurlijk is het hier geen site om te verkopen maar we kunnen elkaar wel helpen zoeken om zo voordelig mogelijk aan spullen te komen.

Er worden ook geen namen genoemd van wie of waar moeten ze mij maar mailen .......

TO LEFKE :

Service van je verkooppunt is anders dan Martin zelf ! Het duurt lang voor reparatie's en vaak geen onderdelen en altijd een verhaal dat om de garantie gaat in jouw nadeel ........

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Dankjewel,
Ik heb je inmiddels reeds gemaild via dit Forum.

----------


## Banned

heb ook al naar je gereageerd .....

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Als ik moest kiezen voor HQ of JB kies ik JB omdat ze een hele goede service hebben en Velleman niet .......



owja? heb in 't begin heel wat JB in de verhuur gehad. Niets dan problemen en herstelling duurt minstens 2 weken.

Bij HQ 't probleem niet opgelost binnen de week? vervangtoestel zoalg de herstelling duurt [^]

----------


## Banned

Mijn reparatie's van JB zijn binnen een week en van HQ duurt voor mij langer ...............

weet niet waar jij je JB haalt maar bij mij komt elke woensdag iemand langs voor reparaties en leveringen.........

Bij JB worden spullen die buiten garantie vallen grotendeels gratis gerepareerd ( niet alles maar wel veel )

ik wil JB niet opschroeven maar de laatste jaren is dit bedrijf heel wat verbeterd met produkten en snelheid met garantie.

Bij HQ is mijn  ervaring dat op een nieuw produkt de service en garantie moeilijk is omdat ze geen onderdelen hebben.................

die komen meestal later ............

Bij JB niet.

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Nu vind ik het erg moeilijk een keuze te maken..... :-S
Zal ik gewoon de goedekope Dynamo doen. Of voor iets meer geld de Winner 2 kopen? Zal je snel zijn uitgekeken op de Dynamo (ook met dmx besturing)? De winner 2 heeft gezien de toekomst wel meer mogelijkheden. Apart kleuren en gobowiel en een 250W lamp! Toch hoorde ik dat de Dynamo een stuk sneller is in zijn bewegingen dan de Winner2 is dat zo? Welke scanner raden jullie mij dan aan. Toch de goedkope Dynamo of iets meer bijleggen voor de Winner 2. Zal ik spijt krijgen als ik de Dynamo koop. Ik weet totaal niet hoe de Winner is heb er nog nooit foto's of het liefste filmpjes van gezien, van de Dynamo al wel. Kan iemand mij hier argumenten voor geven waarom en waarom niet?

----------


## DJ.T

Er zijn zat filmpjes van The Winner te vinden op internet.
Als je echt wilt vergelijken zul je ze alleen toch naast elkaar moeten hangen en in real live moeten gaan kijken.
The Winner is in elk geval een zeer degelijke scan waar je denk ik lang plezier van zult hebben. Verder verwijs ik je graag naar de zoekfunctie omdat er al zo ontzettend veel over gezegt is  :Wink:

----------


## lefke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> TO LEFKE :
> 
> Service van je verkooppunt is anders dan Martin zelf ! Het duurt lang voor reparatie's en vaak geen onderdelen en altijd een verhaal dat om de garantie gaat in jouw nadeel ........



OK, daarin heb je misschien/waarschijnlijk (schrappen wat niet past  :Big Grin: ) gelijk (persoonlijk nog geen last van gehad, hopen dat het zo blijft) maar voor mij is het belangrijk om uit de nood geholpen te worden.
En als dit niet door de construsteur is maar door de leverancier dan is dat voor mij ook goed.
laatst was trouwens onze lightjockey USB-dongel (of hoe schrijf je dat woord ook) defect, tijdelijke dongel van de leverancier gekregen en ondertussen is het toestel vervangen (zonder enige kost voor ons), moet wel eerlijk zijn en zeggen dat de vervanging effe geduurd heeft maar geen last van ondervonden dankzij vervangtoestel dus misschien kan je zeggen dat wij gewoon geluk hebben met onze leverancier maar mij hoor je niet klagen  :Smile: 

dus effe men vorig uitspraak corrigeren: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door lefke_
> 
> Persoonlijk hebben wij met onze discobar niet te klagen van de service van Martin



wordt dus:

Persoonlijk hebben wij met onze discobar niet te klagen van de service van onze *Martin-leverancier*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

Dat is ook  wat ik bedoelde ...... Je leverancier heeft een goede service !

oorbeeld met die dongle is gewoon een normale zaak maar het kost wel je leverancier een klein inkomen als hij je vervangend matriaal geeft. Hoe langer de reparatie duurt hoe langer hij  zijn spullen kwijt is die ter vervanging zijn. ( hij kan ze ook mss wel verhuren en dat levert geld op )

----------


## Basement-club

Heb hier zelf een dynamo in gebruik. Niet kopen. Je hebt slechts weinig besturingsmogelijkheden door het gecombineerde kleur en gobowiel. Al eens gedacht aan de DJ Robo van aztec. Dit is een 6-kanaals scan en heeft zelfs meer mogelijkheden dan de Winner door zijn apparte shutter. Hierdoor kan je ook stroben op een gobo met gewenste kleur daar de dynamo enkel strobo heeft bij de witte cirkel. De winner heeft strobo bij alle kleuren maar telkens bij de cirkel, dus niet bij de andere gobo's. Verder heeft de DJ Robo ook nog een dimmer en 14 kleuren en gobos. 

filmpje1 dynamo
filmpje2 dynamo
filmpje3 dynamo


filmpje DJ Robo



Deze scan kost iets van een 180 euro, neit veel meer dan de dynamo dus een en veel meer functies.

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Hoi, 
Ik heb jou website laatst al uitgebreid bekeken! Erg mooi keldertje hoor!!! Super! Dat filmje van DJ Robo is neem ik aan de ROBO scanner ipv Winner 2?  Wat is het verschil tussen de ROBO en Winnr 2? Zou je me dat kunnen vertellen.  Ik denk dat ik in 1e instantie voor de Winner 2 ga!!

----------


## Basement-club

Het verschil dus. Op gebied van kleuren en gobo's zijn er natuurlijk wel verschillen, maar dat is bij iedere scan wel zo.
Het grote voordeel van de dj robo is da apparte shutter. Hierdoor kan je zoals al eerder gezegd strobo effect toevoegen aan je gobo's. Je gobo figuur naar wens en kleur kan je laten flitsen. Bij de winner kan je enkel strobo toevoegen op de cirkel, je kan wel elke kleur kiezen. Door deze apparte shutter kan je naar mijn mening mooiere programma's maken met toffe strobo effecten.
Ook heeft de Dj-robo een dimmer, ook wel handig mee genomen. Maar om deze degelijk te kunnen aansturen heb je al een duurdere controller nodig.
Nadeel van de DJ-robo is da plastic behuizing, van uiterlijk ziet hij eruit als de martin MX1. De Winner zit in een degelijke metalen case en hier is de spiegel ook beter beschermd.

De DJ-robo moet zichzelf nog bewijzen en de toekomst zal uitwijzen of dit een betrouwbare scanners is. Maar een concurent van de winner is hij zeker. Heb ze al eens samen zien werken en mij lijkt het dat de dj-robo ietsje feller is dan de winner.

PS:
De reden dat ik de DJ-robo zo promoot is omdat ik er binnenkort zelf 4 ga kopen aangestuurd op een lite putter CX5.

greetz

----------


## deejayke

ik heb een maand of drie terug zo een dynamo gaan halen, zoals je al eerder kon lezen is het spytig dat de kleuren vast op de gobos staan ik heb er al een fuifje mee gan doen en ik moet zeggen dat ie naar mijn mening een leuk effect geeft voor zo een kleine scan. ik ben van plan van de zomer zo een tweede te gaan halen. grtzzz

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Erg moeilijk allemaal :S
Ok de Dynamo word hem niet meer aangezien de beperkte mogelijkheden. Nu TWIJFEL ik dus sterk tussen de Winner 2 en de DJ Robo van Aztek. 
Het voordeel van de Aztek is dat hij een ingebouwde shutter heeft en de Winner 2 niet. Verder zijn de scans identiek en kan ik ze voor hetzelfde geld bijna kopen de Aztek zelfs nog 20 euro goedkoper! Toch vind ik de Winner 2 zijn behuizing vele malen mooier dan de Aztek met zijn eivormige behuizing. Het filmje van de Aztek zag er overigens erggg goed uit! Helaas heb ik nog geen filmje van de Winner 2 weet iemand er 1? TOch lijkt mij de Winner 2 zelf mij een (sterker merk) dan de Aztek wat nog maar net nieuwe is en uit China komt...........

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ik wil de scanner gebruiken in een kleine kamer. Is het dan misschien toch handig de Aztek DJ Robo te nemen omdat ik deze kan dimmen??? Is dit verstandig in gebruik met kleine ruimtes?
Of is de Winner 2 toch een betere keuze?

----------


## DJ.T

Bij degelijkheid (veel sleepwerk) The Winner nemen en als hij alleen maar op je kamertje komt de Aztec  :Wink:

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Zal de dimmerfunctie nodig zijn i.v.m mijn kamer (kleine ruimte) ?

----------


## DJ.T

Dat ligt helemaal aan het formaat van je kamer en aan wat jij prettig vindt aan licht, alleen door jezelf te bepalen dus.
Als het echt alleen voor op je kamer is zou ik gewoon de Aztec nemen, er zitten een paar leukere functies op dan op de Winner.
Het jammere van de Aztek is alleen dat hij niet zo lekker in elkaar zit, hij voelt redelijk aan als speelgoed, daarom dus voor het echte werk wel de Winner.

----------


## Basement-club

Zoals gevraagd hier heb je een filmpje van 4 winners. Heb het samen met een collega gemaakt die deze scans bezit. Hij is er erg tevreden over. 
Als je goed kijkt zie je op de foto's in de punt van de trus een dynamo hangen. Dat geeft je een idee van de afmetingen van de Winners. Deze zijn echt wel stukke groter.

filmpje van 4 Winners

filmpje1 van 2 Winners
filmpje2 van 2 Winners
filmpje3 van 2 Winners

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Hey Dankjewel! voor deze leuke filmpjes
Nog een vraagje,

Het Stroboeffect van een DJ ROBO is via een apart motor door een iris te vergoten en te verkleinen. Hierdoor kan je op elke kleur en gobo stroben wat erg mooi is.
Het stroboeffect van de Winner 2 kan alleen maar op de kleuren zonder gobo dus. Dit stroboeffect word bewerkstelligd door snel links rechts links rechts te draaien. Mijn vraag (kan het heleaas niet goed op de filmpjes zien) is dit echt lelijk? Of ziet het er NET zo uit als de de DJ Robo. Ik wil dus graag weten of het stroboeffect op deze manier minder mooi is of het niet echt uitmaakt. Als ik dat weet dan heb ik denk ik een keuze gemaakt.........

P.s1 Heeft de DJ robo een euroconnector of een los snoer? Zoja waar zit deze onder? Links of rechts. En waar zit het DMX-stopcontactje. Dit is even belangrijkk om te weten

P.s2 Heeft iemand nog foto's van de DJ robo? Dan kan ik zien hoe hij eruit ziet en hoe groot ongeveer is.

----------


## DJ.T

Vrijwel alle vragen die je tot nog toe gesteld hebt zijn ofwel terug te vinden op internet met een minieme inzet aan zoekwerk ofwel te beantwoorden door gewoon eens een winkel binnen te stappen waar deze scans verkocht worden.
Persoonlijke tip: kies voor de laatste optie; als het een investering voor je is, waar je dit soort kleine dingen al belangrijk vindt, ga je het over het algemeen niet over het internet kopen.

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik al veel zoekwerk heb verricht op internet naar foto's en video's en ook via dit forum maar helaas niks ben tegen gekomen (naar de typen die ik zoek). Gelukkig heb ik via deze weg al wel nuttige informatie kunnen inwinnen en heb al veel leuke foto's en video's gezien  :Wink:  die ik anders nooit had gezien.
Ik probeer via deze weg de menningen van de gebruikers te horen.
Op internet staat namelijk veelal alleen maar opjectieve informatie. :Wink:

----------


## Basement-club

Om even terug te komen op je vraag van de shutter. Ik zal het duidelijk proberen duidelijk te maken met een voorbeeld.
Stel je zit op gobo 6 en je wil strobo.

De winner zal dan zijn goboschijf draaien naar de witte cirkel en zo strobo voorzien. Hiedoor zie je de tussenligende gobo's snel voorbij komen vooralleer je strobo effect start. Dit gebeurt wel vrij snel.

De DJ-robo laat zijn goboschijf gewoon staan en voorziet strobo met zij apparte schutter. Hierdoor heb je dus meteen je strobo effect op eender welke gobo en kleur zonder dat andere gobo's moeten gepaseert worden.

foto DJ robo

gobo + kleuren Winner

gobo + kleuren DJ robo
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/gobo's.jpg
(link wil anders niet werken) [?]


Er is idd weinig van deze scan te vinden op het net.

----------


## discomidway

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Dynamo kost 111,07 The Winner II kost 184,65
> 
> Als ik moest kiezen voor HQ of JB kies ik JB omdat ze een hele goede service hebben en Velleman niet .......
> 
> Dynamo heeft veel licht voor het 100W lampje net zoals de Winner II.
> 
> Dynamo is sneller met strobe als de winner.
> ...



Winner 2 heeft toch een 250 watt halogeen ???

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Dankjewel Bassmentclub voor de fotos! Je hebt het duidelijk uitgelegd. De 2 onderste plaatjs had ik zelf al uit freestyler  :Smile: 
Ik moet zeggen dat de DJ RObO een ontiegelijke lelijk apparaat is net een stofzuiger  :Stick Out Tongue: . Ik weet nu dus zeker dat ik voor de Winner 2 ga  :Smile: !!!

----------


## luc2366

aztek scan=hq-power scan [8D]

...en dan val ik (indien nodig) toch liever terug op de reparatieservice van HQ/Velleman dan van "M"

----------


## Basement-club

HQ heeft idd ook een versie ven deze scan. De space. Dat de service van HQ beter is heb ik toch nog niet ondervonden hoor.

----------


## mark_lichtman

Probeer deze es: http://www.prowebshop.nl/detail_cata...kelnr=51785814

Dit is een kopie van de Martin MX-1 en MX-4
Ikheb er zelf ook al 8 en ze werke prima.
Koop alleen geen HQ-Power stuf. Ik heb zelf een clubscanner gehad
en die viel letterlijk uitelkaar. :Frown: 
Greetz,
Mark (13 jaar)

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Basement-club_
> 
> HQ heeft idd ook een versie ven deze scan. De space. Dat de service van HQ beter is heb ik toch nog niet ondervonden hoor.



kom maar af met je scans [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] - of ik kom wel eens tot bij jou dan. als ik 't goed heb wonen we niet zo ver van elkaar...

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mark_lichtman_
> 
> Probeer deze es: http://www.prowebshop.nl/detail_cata...kelnr=51785814
> 
> Dit is een kopie van de Martin MX-1 en MX-4
> Ikheb er zelf ook al 8 en ze werke prima.
> Koop alleen geen HQ-Power stuf. Ik heb zelf een clubscanner gehad
> en die viel letterlijk uitelkaar.
> Greetz,
> Mark (13 jaar)



LEUKERD! dit IS de HQ Space-250  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

ja klopt maar dan van Eurolite ........ Allemaal dezelfde MEUK uit dezelfde fabriek !

Eurolite vindt ik mindere kwaliteit dan HQ.

Eurolite heeft andere ( nog goedkopere ) componenten erin zitten

----------


## DeAl

Als het allemaal dezelfde "meuk" is, waarom is Eurolite dan minder dan HQ?? Is er dan toch een verschil?
Ik heb 2 scans van Eurolite, de TS-255 (MSD250/2): een onwaarschijnlijk goede prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding! Nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad.

Alleen het rode filter in het kleurenwiel lijkt nergens op: bijna geen output, "vuil" rood licht.
Is dit ook bij de HQ Extreme 250?

Groetjes,
Alain

----------


## Banned

Er is zeker verschil ........

Kijk maar naar de Botex balken en de balken van ADJ - Eurolite en JB worden ook door Botex gemaakt maar je hebt allemaal verschillende balken ............... verschillende uiterlijk en binnenwerk maar wel dezelfde fabrikant.

Zo zitten er bv bij de scans verschillende trafo's in ................

----------


## Mifex

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Basement-club_
> 
> Heb hier zelf een dynamo in gebruik. Niet kopen. Je hebt slechts weinig besturingsmogelijkheden door het gecombineerde kleur en gobowiel. Al eens gedacht aan de DJ Robo van aztec. Dit is een 6-kanaals scan en heeft zelfs meer mogelijkheden dan de Winner door zijn apparte shutter. Hierdoor kan je ook stroben op een gobo met gewenste kleur daar de dynamo enkel strobo heeft bij de witte cirkel. De winner heeft strobo bij alle kleuren maar telkens bij de cirkel, dus niet bij de andere gobo's. Verder heeft de DJ Robo ook nog een dimmer en 14 kleuren en gobos. 
> 
> filmpje1 dynamo
> filmpje2 dynamo
> filmpje3 dynamo
> 
> 
> ...



Om even op dat eerste filmpje van je terug te komen... WAT EEN VEL WIT LICHT, ik heb 2x the winner en ik weet zeker dat daar niet zo'n witte kleur uit komt. 

OOk heb ik niet op de scanner op de zeikant staan een stikker met:

JB systems
Light

[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

De meeste hebben dat toch wel? heb ik een oudere of een neiuwere versie (hijs gewoon blauw en heeft een vierkant lampenvoetje)

----------


## DJ.T

Het 1e filmpje uit je quote is een dynamo, geen Winner.

----------


## Mifex

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Het 1e filmpje uit je quote is een dynamo, geen Winner.



Ja dat weet ik [B)]

MAAR een dynamo is 100 watt en een winner 250 en bij de dynamo komt meer licht[:0] althans witter licht dan the winner dat hoort toch juist andersom

----------


## jorritje

Nouw dat eurlite spul kun je beter gelijk uit het raam gooien. naar een paar jaar beginnen de draden af te breken achter de spiegel door het bewegen van de spiegel. Is de nieuwe martins scanner niks is zeer geschikt voor keine kamers  hier kun je een filmpje kijken. http://www.dj-products.nl/shop/catal...0-p-18951.html

Is wel iets duurder maar goed heb je wel wat. ik hem al in het echt gezien zit standaard bij en al. er zit wel een 150 w lampje in. Maar van binnen is hij zo gemaakt dat er veel licht uit komt.

Groetjes jorrit

----------


## Basement-club

Niet dat ik een voorstander ben van de Dynamo, maar die kleine martin kost het dubbel van de dynamo. Heeft natuurlijk wel 50W meer, maar dat dit echt zo veel verschil gaat geven? Je betaald het dubbele voor 50 W meer. Oke dan heb je een Martin. Met een ford raak je even goed op je werk als met een BMW. Moet wel zegge dat uit de dynamo wel vrij veel licht komt voor maar 100W te zijn, het feit dat het licht zo wit is kan mss welmet de camera te maken hebben hoewel het mij ook opviel.

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ik ben in sinds vandaag in het bezet van een Winner 2 :-D...............................

----------


## Mifex

Ik heb ze ook leuke scanners. Ik maakte wel een fout pas aub op bij het plaatsen van de lampen. 1 lamp ging stuk bij mij, maar het lampje zach er goed uit dus ik ging het lampje uit mijn andere scanner pakken om te kijken of het aan het lampje lag. Ik wil dat lampje in het voetje steken maar daar moet je nog best hard voor duwen dus ik duw hem hij gaat er langzaam in en toen ineens KRAK!!! Het halogeenlampje uit zijn kap gevlogen omdat het beton of wat het ook mag wezen in het lampje brak[:0][:0]... Nu zijn dus beide lampjes stuK! DUS wees voorzichtig.

Wat ik ook opmerkte is dat op het lampvoetje staat:

250 VOLT
750 WATT

Dat klopt toch niet? dat moet toch 24 volt en 250 watt zijn omdat het lampje 24 volt is en wattage 250 watt?

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ja hoor het is gewoon 24V 250W! Ok dankjewel voor de tip. Ik vond ook al dat ik nogal hard het stekkertje aan moest duwen. Maargoed hij zit vast nu  :Wink:  Trouwens ik draai nog in stand-alone mode daar ben je snel op uitgekeken. Met DMX (strax) zal het zeker veel mooier gaan??? Is de scanner in samenwerking met DMX echt een toppertje? Zoals het nu lijkt vind ik het heel erg aardig!!!

----------


## Mifex

ja je zegt wel het is gweoon 24 volt 250 watt[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]maar op mijn voetje staat staat 250 volt 750 watt dat klopt toch niet  the winner heeft toch niet zo'n hoog vermogen ?

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Ik zal morgen es kijke wat er bij mij staat ok?

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Bij staat er helemaal nix aan de binnekant

----------


## DJ.T

Op het lampvoetje kijken, daar moeten wel gegevens staan.  :Wink:

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Bedoel je het houdertje waar het lampje inzit?

----------


## Mifex

Yep

----------


## digitaloverdrive7

Bij mijn Winner II staat helemaal nix. Weet het zeker heb nog es goed gekeken toen ik het lampje eruit haalde.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Wie kan me helpen
Ik ben nieuw en ben opzoek naar een nieuw disco licht. Persoonlijk zit ik te denken aan een dmx gestuurd licht voor light Jockey. Voor dmx zat ik te denken aan een winner 2 of een aztek dj robe scan ( misschien wel een dynamo waarschijnlijk niet want mijn uitgangspunt is een lamp moet minimaal 250 watt zijn meer mag) de showtec cyborg lijk me ook een goed ding maar daar kan ik geen info over vinden wie kan me helpen om wel die specs te vind bij voorbaat dank. kan iemand mij iets vertellen over de aztek dj robe scan want iedereen zegt van ja valt uit elkaar enzo. en misschien heb jij wel een tip voor mij voor een discolicht die hier niet tussen staat.

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Banned

als je een effect wilt hebben kun je beter een Rover nemen van JB dit is dezelfde als de winner alleen met een barrel

of wil je een dmx flower of een ander effect ??

----------


## Basement-club

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> Wie kan me helpen
> Ik ben nieuw en ben opzoek naar een nieuw disco licht. Persoonlijk zit ik te denken aan een dmx gestuurd licht voor light Jockey. Voor dmx zat ik te denken aan een winner 2 of een aztek dj robe scan ( misschien wel een dynamo waarschijnlijk niet want mijn uitgangspunt is een lamp moet minimaal 250 watt zijn meer mag) de showtec cyborg lijk me ook een goed ding maar daar kan ik geen info over vinden wie kan me helpen om wel die specs te vind bij voorbaat dank. kan iemand mij iets vertellen over de aztek dj robe scan want iedereen zegt van ja valt uit elkaar enzo. en misschien heb jij wel een tip voor mij voor een discolicht die hier niet tussen staat.
> 
> Greetzzzzzzzzzzzz



Ach ja uit elkaar vallen is veel gezegd. De fans zouden soms wel eens los durven kom te zitten door de trillingen van het transport. Vandaar dat hij meer geschikt is voor de vaste installatie. Verder heeft hij wel mooie functies voor het geld dat je moet neerleggen. Nog geen 200 euro. Doet geen enkele 250W scan met deze features na hoor. Er is volgens mij bespaard op de behuizing, vind hem trouwens net een stofzuiger. Maarja het is effect dat wat telt natuurlijk.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Basement-club_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> ...



Is dat erg dan met ventilatoren. die kan je toch gewoon weer vastschroeven (Teminste lijkt mij). een vraag aan basement club heb jij dan de dj robe scan?

Greetzzzzz

----------


## Basement-club

Je kan ze idd gewoon weer vastschroeven. Dit probleem zou komen omdat ze niet goed verpakt zijn tijdens het transport naar de dealers. Heb ik toch horen zeggen. Ik ben voorlopig ng niet in het bezit van deze scanners, maar ga me er deze zomer 4 aanschaffen aangestuurd door een lite putter cx5. Ik heb me ondertussen al wat verdiept in deze scanner en vele reacties gehoord. Ze waren allemaaal vrij positief. Ook live heb ik ze al een aantal keer bezig gezien en moet zegge dat ze echt wel hun werk doen. Mooie gobo's en kleuren en de apparte shutter maakt de effecten wat strakker daar je niet over je goboschijf moet scrollen om te stroben.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Basement-club_
> 
> Je kan ze idd gewoon weer vastschroeven. Dit probleem zou komen omdat ze niet goed verpakt zijn tijdens het transport naar de dealers. Heb ik toch horen zeggen. Ik ben voorlopig ng niet in het bezit van deze scanners, maar ga me er deze zomer 4 aanschaffen aangestuurd door een lite putter cx5. Ik heb me ondertussen al wat verdiept in deze scanner en vele reacties gehoord. Ze waren allemaaal vrij positief. Ook live heb ik ze al een aantal keer bezig gezien en moet zegge dat ze echt wel hun werk doen. Mooie gobo's en kleuren en de apparte shutter maakt de effecten wat strakker daar je niet over je goboschijf moet scrollen om te stroben.



Dus al met al een goeie scan. Maar dan blijft er voor mij nog maar een vraag. gaat die lamp snel kapot.

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :Big Grin:

----------

